# RI Volunteer Opportunity - Fortress of Nightmares prop/scenery builders



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would be the proper place for this, but I'm in need of some local volunteers to help with building props and scenery for the Fortress of Nightmares at Fort Adams, in Newport, RI. We'd love to have you involved... we need your help to make this event a success! Plus, you really can't beat the venue!

We're interested in forming a group of dedicated individuals who really love Halloween and haunted attractions. So, if your home haunt has run out of room, or you want to get involved in something medium-sized, give me a shout either here or by email: david(at)fortressofnightmares(dot)com 

All proceeds benefit the restoration and preservation efforts at Fort Adams.


----------

